# Moebius, Monarch PHOTOS Chicago Hobby Expo 2007



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks to Moebius and Monarch for making this Chicago Hobby Expo very exciting. 

Frank Winspur from Moebius showed the FANTASTIC Lost in Space Chariot prototype. It's a large kit with the Robot seated inside. Great box art too.
The threads looks like rubber, not styrene. Frank had a photo slideshow of the hyper-detailed interior. I can't wait to buy the Chariot.

The box art to The Invisable Man was there. That's being sculpted by Shawn Nagle. Conan The Barbarian will be based on Barry Windsor Smith art. There was a drawing of the Seaview to show it's full size.

Dave Metzner was there and he will add his expertise to maintaining high standards of quality control for Moebius. 

Monarch had their Nosferatu on display. Very nicely painted. The Ghost of CastleMare unpainted was on display. The Fly box art is a natural.

Revell Monogram had on display their Star Wars and BattleStar Galatica kits.

I got there very late and had to rush but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SWEET!!! THANK YOU!!! Just how big or the scale for the Chariot?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

fluke said:


> SWEET!!! THANK YOU!!! Just how big or the scale for the Chariot?


If I compared it to a van kit, about 1/24 or larger. Much larger than the Aurora chariot for sure.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

This place is gonna be bad for my wallet!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm qvelling here!!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Cool stuff!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ohhhhh my (with a shudder of excitement)....otto


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

AWESOME!!! Can't wait for some of these upcoming kits!!! The Chariot and the the Invisible Man...and it also looks like the Space Pod as well...........thanks for posting the pics!

MMM


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

BatToys
Thanks very much for the report and pics :thumbsup: 

Frank
Thanks again for the fun and anticipation you bring to us modellers, I like what I see...... I was on the edge of my seat for the whole week, waiting for pictures and info..... I think I reverted to 10 years old again... WOW! :woohoo: 

Just a small reminder ; If you could please measure the Chariot and Pod (if you have it on hand) and give us the dimensions I would be very grateful...

Thanks,

Gaétan


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

WHY DIDN'T YOU GET A PICTURE OF THE GHOST???

I wonder if Moebius will make the Invisible Man based off the DR.Jekyll kit, like the resin Casters are doing, or if it will be it's own mold.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

MadCap Romanian said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU GET A PICTURE OF THE GHOST???
> 
> I wonder if Moebius will make the Invisible Man based off the DR.Jekyll kit, like the resin Casters are doing, or if it will be it's own mold.


 I bet a nickel that its an all new AWESOME sculpt...Otto


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very Cool!!! Love the Lost In Space stuff. Any pics of the Seaview????Many thanks for taking the time to post the photos.


High Regards,
BP


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

MadCap Romanian said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU GET A PICTURE OF THE GHOST???
> 
> I wonder if Moebius will make the Invisible Man based off the DR.Jekyll kit, like the resin Casters are doing, or if it will be it's own mold.


MCR - The Invisible Man is a new dynamically posed figure. It's based on the drawings that I showed at Wonderfest a few years ago, but has been completely redone. 
My biggest complaint about earlier poses of the Invisible Man was how static they were, even to the point of having him standing there in his (actually Kemp's) jammies! This one tries to convey the insanity of his drug-affected brain.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yah, dynamic poses are definitely important for figure kits. The biggest failure of Geometric's 1/6 Trek figures were the poses on Riker, Troi and Picard. Boring, boring, boring.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Toy Biz superhero figure kits may have been a pain in terms of gaps and seams, but the poses were all fabulous. They look like they were ripped right out of a comic book page.

Sounds like these new figure kits should be great if they follow that approach.

Huzz


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

OOOH YEAH!!! Looks like 2008 is going to be a great year for styrene figure kit builders! Thanks BT for posting the pics.

Hey Chris, glad your Invisible Man design is finally being done. For those who didn't see the artwork at WF its a very cool take on Mr. Griffin.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

On the figure kit front, is this suggesting 2008 has Moebius coming out with the Invisable Man and Conan and Monarch doing The Fly??

Say its True!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH Boy !! I'm already in for Nossy, got to check out The Fly and The Invisible Man, and Ghost of Mare'. Things are looookin' up !!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Oh my god!!!! The invisible man??!!.....the fly??!!......ghost of castle mare!!!!......I am having a system overload!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......kerplunk


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...maybe all this activity MIGHT get RC2 to repop some Polar Lights kits???


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Duck Fink said:


> Oh my god!!!! The invisible man??!!.....the fly??!!......ghost of castle mare!!!!......I am having a system overload!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......kerplunk


OK folks, stand back, give him air, open his collar. Someone get some Brandy.... NO,..not for Duck Fink, for me !!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm not going to give any mouth-to-mouth.....sorry!:drunk: :lol: 

I'd still like to see the Ghost of Castle Mare pic if any are to be found....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ditto !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Oh, hum, what's new over at the ol' hobbytalk fo...WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY FRIGGIN' TOLEDO!!!!!!!!!! MORE
FANTASTIC NEWS FROM MOEBIUS!!!!!!!!"
Excuse me, guys, I...I think I got somethin' in my eye...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

YES! GIVE US THE GHOST!!!!! Because up until now, all we've seen of the Ghost is his feet!

However....this sure is keeping us "Hungry" for more!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I did take a picture of the ghost of CastleMare but the flash whited out the details of the white plastic kit. His face reminded me of Dr. Zauis from POTA.
If I get a chance I'll post it and others.

No Seaview kit was there because it was in China. The LIS pod prototype was there. The Flying Sub assembled was there.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

It's great to see the Hobby sparkle again with exciting fresh kits of some new characters. "Bring em on"!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a few more photos. Larger versions can be found at http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgal...&name=hankster&when=0&whenterm=&condition=and

Seaview, Conan and The Chariot will be released 1st quarter 2008. Invisble Man and Space Pod will be released 2nd quarter 2008. They had a full sized drawing of the Seaview and it looks to be about 3 foot long.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)




----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

!!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> MCR - The Invisible Man is a new dynamically posed figure. It's based on the drawings that I showed at Wonderfest a few years ago, but has been completely redone.
> My biggest complaint about earlier poses of the Invisible Man was how static they were, even to the point of having him standing there in his (actually Kemp's) jammies! This one tries to convey the insanity of his drug-affected brain.


Just to refresh people's memories.
I believe this is the drawing Chris is referring to


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ohhhh...what happened? I must have fallen down and bumped my head. Thank god nobody gave me mouth to mouth. Oh yeah that's right...I was checkin' out the fly, the Invisible man and the Ghost of castle mare! Oh My god!!!! There is a PIC of one!!!! and the Charriot!!! and did someone say Conan!!?? AAAAHHHHHHHHHH........kerplunk


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Bring out the jumper cables! Here we go again!!!

If they produce what they have in the drawing above, we're in for a GREAT 2008!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Thanks to Moebius and Monarch for making this Chicago Hobby Expo very exciting.
> 
> Frank Winspur from Moebius showed the FANTASTIC Lost in Space Chariot prototype. It's a large kit with the Robot seated inside. Great box art too.
> The threads looks like rubber, not styrene. Frank had a photo slideshow of the hyper-detailed interior. I can't wait to buy the Chariot.
> ...


Quick correction, Shawn is doing the Conan for us, not the Invisble Man. Not sure who will sculpt that one yet. Thanks again for stopping by and talking to us!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

fluke said:


> SWEET!!! THANK YOU!!! Just how big or the scale for the Chariot?


Chariot is 1/24.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gaetan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> BatToys
> Thanks very much for the report and pics :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks, I will measure as soon as I can. Nothing to do it with right now....


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Frank,

*LOOKING GOOD!!! *

Just curious...is the Pod scaled to the Chariot?

Thanks again for all your efforts!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I just wet my spiderman underpants :tongue:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

FLUKE, one word....Depends !!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

How 'come Frank never says anything to me? - just kidding!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

He doesn't speak Canadian ! ? :jest:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Somebody drag Duckie over to the corner and prop him up until he comes around again.. I'm getting tired of stepping over him.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Frank, one could only hope for a larger scale Jupiter Two. Yes I know the market is kind of saturated, but it looks like your hitting them out of the park my friend, with the Seaview, Chariot and Space Pod! Anyhoo, THANK GOD FINALLY, FINALLY, someone realized that the Irwin Allen stuff could be the"other Star Trek"......I feel like a kid again with all this stuff comming out!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Great pics Hankster! 

Between Moebius and Monarch, I'm in figure kit heaven!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Quick correction, Shawn is doing the Conan for us, not the Invisble Man. Not sure who will sculpt that one yet. Thanks again for stopping by and talking to us!


 Oh, man, a Shawn Nagle sculpt? I usually don't go for styrene figure kits, but I'm definitely in for that one!



> Chariot is 1/24.


 You, sir, are a modeling god.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It is great that the Robot figure is added to the Chariot kit.But it would be heavenly to add the Robinsons figures in it.It would be perfect to add those figures in both silver suits with weapons like in the Aurora kit,and in parkas like in the series as an option.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

WOW!  That Ghost of Castlemare is one awesome looking kit!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> It is great that the Robot figure is added to the Chariot kit.But it would be heavenly to add the Robinsons figures in it.It would be perfect to add those figures in both silver suits with weapons like in the Aurora kit,and in parkas like in the series as an option.


 You know, that might be a good idea for a future kit, with 1/24th scale robinsons, and a few of the better monsters. Maybe with a few opional arms to make different poses..ot


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Bring out the jumper cables! Here we go again!!!


I _REALY_ don't think it's a good idea to attach the cables _THERE_!!! He may quack a LOT higher!!


With all the FANTASTIC Allen pieces we've seen so far, I can't wait to see what they do with Land of the Giants!!


Wayne


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Oh, man, a Shawn Nagle sculpt? I usually don't go for styrene figure kits, but I'm definitely in for that one!


 No kidding... and especially a Conan! Shawn Nagel used to live in my neck o' the woods, and I saw a Conan model he did at a local comic shop.

WOW doesn't even BEGIN to cover it.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a composite of some of the reference drawings for the new Moebius Invisible Man kit.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome !


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Hankster, what kind of camera did you use? Did you use a flash? The photos were very clear.

I used a 10 year old Minolta SLR with flash, which was too bright on some photos.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

At least one of each for me! 

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Yah, dynamic poses are definitely important for figure kits. The biggest failure of Geometric's 1/6 Trek figures were the poses on Riker, Troi and Picard. Boring, boring, boring.


Amen!

I've usually reposed (cut, glue, fill, & re-sculpt joints) figure kits to get more "action" out of them.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,I think that I can safely say that MOEBIUS has exceeded our expectations in both quantity and quality of kits to be produced in 2008.The same goes for MONARCH.Not bad for two beginners in the model kit industry.I think that the CONAN kit should have many buyers as well,if not from our group as such,from a vast fantasy audience out there.After all,who can resist a barbarian with a chick at his feet.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting Chis W! I always enjoy seeing what you guys have going on behind the scenes. This is yet another kit I iwll be anxious to see hit the shelves!


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I can't wait to be able to spend my hard earned money on a whole bunch of new kits!!!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

BatToys, I have a Kodak P880 8.0 MegaPixel camera. All the pictures that are shown were taken with flash I believe. If you look below the medium sized pictures in the Photo Album it will give the camera and settings for that photo.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Duck Fink said:


> ohhhh...what happened? I must have fallen down and bumped my head. Thank god nobody gave me mouth to mouth. Oh yeah that's right...I was checkin' out the fly, the Invisible man and the Ghost of castle mare! Oh My god!!!! There is a PIC of one!!!! and the Charriot!!! and did someone say Conan!!?? AAAAHHHHHHHHHH........kerplunk


Move over Duck...I'm feeling weak in the knees here too!!!!:freak: 

WOW!!! Awesome stuff! Hankster....man oh man....thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Ghost is lookin good!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get my hands on that creep! Along with Nossy too.......plus the Fly (is that a new sculpt?) and The Invisible Man!

Will the Invisible Man's head be hollow inside those bandages so you can see there's nothing in there?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Glad to see Dave Metzner on board with Moebious.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Glad to see Dave Metzner on board with Moebious.


Yeah I noticed that too.....with Chris and Dave....this is shaping up to be the new PL!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, indeed. You _can_ go home again.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

As one who missed the initial startup of PL I'm glad to be on hand for the birth of two ( count 'em, 2 ) new producers. ( Ok, maybe the re-birth of a third, but........???)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

This far exceeds anything I would have expected from PL.

Huzz


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> This far exceeds anything I would have expected from PL.
> 
> Huzz


 
THANK GOD FOR MOEBIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

[roman centurion voice] "MOEBIUS! FRIEND OF MY FRIENDS! ENEMY OF MINE ENEMIES! I SALUTE YOU!"[/roman centurion voice]


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Toga! Toga! Toga!!*

Pizza Pizza?  

LOL!

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

[roman centurion voice] "ON YOUR KNEES, BARBARIAN! ALL HAIL MOEBIUS!"[/roman centurion voice]


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> Will the Invisible Man's head be hollow inside those bandages so you can see there's nothing in there?


That's exactly the way it's designed. I spec'd sculpting on the bandages inside as well. Plus Frank suggested another cool little detail to reinforce the "nothing inside" idea... we'll save that one for when you get the kit!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I had the same question! 

Huzz


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Give me a minute...


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> That's exactly the way it's designed. I spec'd sculpting on the bandages inside as well. Plus Frank suggested another cool little detail to reinforce the "nothing inside" idea... we'll save that one for when you get the kit!


The Cool idea is...molded on both sides--bandages inside...and I bet...with ear impressions, etc.

I'm just guessing.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting that pic CDub, you really hit that one out of the park!!


RK


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HA ! I'll bet the secret is.....................you can put lights in the head !!! :tongue:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> The Ghost is lookin good!!!!!!!! Can't wait to get my hands on that creep! Along with Nossy too.......plus the Fly (is that a new sculpt?) and The Invisible Man!
> 
> Will the Invisible Man's head be hollow inside those bandages so you can see there's nothing in there?


Yes, hollow inside the bandages, plus a few other special details to make him seem invisible.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I am Happy once again............


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Of all the cool kits Moebius is releasing I'm most excited about the Invisible Man! That is one awesome looking kit! :thumbsup: Wish it was being released in the first quarter!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Chariot is 1/24.


Any thought about making the kit able to be put on top of the Kyosho Nitro Blizzard?
http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/specialtyvehicles/31851B.asp
Nitro Blizzard 








*Nitro Blizzard 
Home | Specialty Vehicles
*

The Nitro Blizzard is based on the snow cats tractors that can be seen at ski resorts around the world. Anyone who's seen one of machines up close knows what an awesome sight they are! It's no surprise then that Kyosho has added a Snow Cat tractor, in the form of the Nitro Blizzard , to their range of GP vehicles fined With the QRC ( Quick Reverse Clutch) gearbox system . Not only that, the Nitro Blizzard also features a 2-speed transmission so you have 2-speeds forward and reverse to choose from, and all operated from a 2-channel radio system!

Power is supplied by Kyosho's reliable easy start GS11X pullstart engine (included). The large capacity flip top fuel tank that feeds the engine is the same as that fitted to the Formula Sports series cars, and its streamlined shape allows it to fit snugly alongside the engine on the chassis plate.

Turning is assisted through the inclusion of a geared differential, the same as that fined to Super Ten series cars, and 2 perforated stainless steel brake discs are fitted for turning/braking.

The multi-piece tracks are strong and wide enough to carry the Nitro Blizzard over a multitude of different terrains and at angles of up to 45 degrees. 

The 2 part poly-carbonate body shell is supplied with a large sheet of decals, allowing you to finish the model to perfection. Supplied in kit form.

SKU: 31851B


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Now that would be swell! 

Did someone say TOGA and PIZZA?

.....and just think...around 6 or 8 years ago someone said that plastic kits will be 100% kuputz!

*HAIL Moebius! Hail Monarch!!* pant, pant pant........:tongue:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

that woud be me!

I can't wait to see the Invisible Man!

Well, you know what I mean!

Huzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> That's exactly the way it's designed. I spec'd sculpting on the bandages inside as well. Plus Frank suggested another cool little detail to reinforce the "nothing inside" idea... we'll save that one for when you get the kit!



I wasn't really going to get this kit at first as I thought it would just be a guy covered in bandages and a coat. 

Now, it sounds a lot more appealing!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Yes, hollow inside the bandages, plus a few other special details to make him seem invisible.



Interesting to see what they'll be!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Interesting to see what they'll be!


One more thing about Invisible Man, the parts count at this time is 95. It will have a bit more than most would expect from a 1/8 scale kit! Plenty of detail parts...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

heiki said:


> Any thought about making the kit able to be put on top of the Kyosho Nitro Blizzard?
> http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/specialtyvehicles/31851B.asp
> Nitro Blizzard
> 
> ...


I'm surprised someone hasn't knocked out a polycarb vacuuform body to fit it yet! Very cool thought....


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Well then, could we hope you'd create such a body for us?



Moebius said:


> I'm surprised someone hasn't knocked out a polycarb vacuuform body to fit it yet! Very cool thought....


Quote:
Originally Posted by *heiki*
_Any thought about making the kit able to be put on top of the Kyosho Nitro Blizzard?
http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/specia...cles/31851B.asp
Nitro Blizzard 








*Nitro Blizzard 
Home | Specialty Vehicles
*

The Nitro Blizzard is based on the snow cats tractors that can be seen at ski resorts around the world. Anyone who's seen one of machines up close knows what an awesome sight they are! It's no surprise then that Kyosho has added a Snow Cat tractor, in the form of the Nitro Blizzard , to their range of GP vehicles fined With the QRC ( Quick Reverse Clutch) gearbox system . Not only that, the Nitro Blizzard also features a 2-speed transmission so you have 2-speeds forward and reverse to choose from, and all operated from a 2-channel radio system!

Power is supplied by Kyosho's reliable easy start GS11X pullstart engine (included). The large capacity flip top fuel tank that feeds the engine is the same as that fitted to the Formula Sports series cars, and its streamlined shape allows it to fit snugly alongside the engine on the chassis plate.

Turning is assisted through the inclusion of a geared differential, the same as that fined to Super Ten series cars, and 2 perforated stainless steel brake discs are fitted for turning/braking.

The multi-piece tracks are strong and wide enough to carry the Nitro Blizzard over a multitude of different terrains and at angles of up to 45 degrees. 

The 2 part poly-carbonate body shell is supplied with a large sheet of decals, allowing you to finish the model to perfection. Supplied in kit form.

SKU: 31851B_


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> One more thing about Invisible Man, the parts count at this time is 95. It will have a bit more than most would expect from a 1/8 scale kit! Plenty of detail parts...


WOW!! 95 parts. :woohoo: Are all the books and such on the shelf going to be separate? 


RK


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

It would be cool to see the Invisible Man's gloved hand supported by the heads bandages while detached from the sleeve. Maybe tearing open his shirt revealing hollowness. 

Maybe the bandaged mask will have Claude Rains or David McCallums likeness?

Did anyone read League of Extraordinary Gentlemen where he could only be seen as blood vessels by Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

BatToys said:


> It would be cool to see the Invisible Man's gloved hand supported by the heads bandages while detached from the sleeve. Maybe tearing open his shirt revealing hollowness.
> 
> Maybe the bandaged mask will have Claude Rains or David McCallums likeness?
> 
> Did anyone read League of Extraordinary Gentlemen where he could only be seen as blood vessels by Mr. Hyde?


I was thinking along similar lines by having nothing between one pants cuff and a shoe attached to the floor.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> It is great that the Robot figure is added to the Chariot kit.But it would be heavenly to add the Robinsons figures in it.It would be perfect to add those figures in both silver suits with weapons like in the Aurora kit,and in parkas like in the series as an option.


As Dave Metzner said to me when I asked the very same question, "You have to leave something for the garage kit guys to do!".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My guess would be that the only real problem with the LIS figures is licensing for individual likenesses and associated extra costs.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

One other comment about the Invisible Man. When I was researching it, the images of the bandaged face that struck me the most were when he was tearing off his clothes to frighten the village folk (I almost said Village People, but who knows WHERE that would have gone...). There was a rough, ragged look to them. So when I did the drawings, I emphasized that idea, and was thinking along the lines of "Evil Scarecrow". Don't expect to see likenesses, but I think what you'll be getting is so much cooler.


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

I realize I am a little late to the party but I have to comment on the Conan, as in I am looking forward to that kit for sure.

Does Moebius have a website with better photos (of Conan)?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ravenauthor said:


> I was thinking along similar lines by having nothing between one pants cuff and a shoe attached to the floor.


The Invisible Man doesn't wear socks?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great stuff comin' our way !! love the box art for the Fly esp. 
i'd like to see a pic of the Ghost oCM too .
hb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Beck, on page 2 of this thread is a picture of the Ghost. It's in Hanksters post about half way down the page.

RK


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It feels good to be at the beginnings of Moebius, and Monarch Models! I missed PL's hey days, so I am feeling happy now.

I'm not much of a figure builder, but I know for sure I want Conan. I have been a fan, since the late 70's as a teenager. I hope Dabbler don't get shocked!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Chariot is 1/24.


 I know those will go with my Lunar Models 24 inch Jupiter 2 I HOPE !!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

" I hope Dabbler don't get shocked! "

 SHOCKED ! SHOCKED I tell you.......gambling, no, Lloyd is buying a figure kit !!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Bert,

ya gonna cut out that Chariot ramp on the bottom of yer J2?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mozam said:


> I realize I am a little late to the party but I have to comment on the Conan, as in I am looking forward to that kit for sure.
> 
> Does Moebius have a website with better photos (of Conan)?


No better photos yet, it's in approval process right now. As soon as I have something more, it will be posted. Frank.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent! Although I admit that I have never at all cared for Conan, my brother has been a fan of his from the very first issue. I will get one, build it up for him and give it to him as a gift next year, probably for Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

Moebius said:


> No better photos yet, it's in approval process right now. As soon as I have something more, it will be posted. Frank.



Thanks Frank, I will look forward to the pictures and the kit. Big Conan fan here.

THis is a little off topic but what's teh latest on Rommel's Rod?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

With Conan in the works, any chance of a Red Sonja kit somewhere down the line?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Roy . man that is awesome !! i'll have to have a couple of those definately . 
hb


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mozam said:


> Thanks Frank, I will look forward to the pictures and the kit. Big Conan fan here.
> 
> THis is a little off topic but what's teh latest on Rommel's Rod?


Not much new at this time. Tom is working on some small design changes, and it's in the works. I have kept it off the list until we can at least start a pattern for it. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Night-Owl said:


> With Conan in the works, any chance of a Red Sonja kit somewhere down the line?


No Red at this point. From what I have been told, she belongs to a different licensor! Kind of a surprise honestly. At some point we'll investigate some females.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Can you start with my wife....she's been acting kinda strange lately.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Oh I definitely investigate as many females as I can...:devil:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That is a surprise, I'd assumed it went the same owners as Conan.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Night-Owl said:


> That is a surprise, I'd assumed it went the same owners as Conan.


Oh, no.
All the Robert E Howard stuff (Conan, Kull, Sonja, Solomon Kane, Cormac Mac Art, El Borak, etc)has a long and twisted history that really has tied things up over the years.
I won't even get into what DeCamp did for(and to) the franchise over the years.
But, now that I think about it. I don't even think Red Sonja is fully a REH character.
Yes, she is based on the character from the story Sword Woman.
And the character is set in REH's world. But I think she is more a creation of Marvel Comics, than she is of REH.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the info Trev. I just noticed my typo; substitute _was _for _went_. That what I get for typing in a hurry.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

flyingfrets said:


> Oh I definitely investigate as many females as I can...:devil:


I like that passtime too Frets, but I forget what the **** I'm looking for ! DOH !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, if not Red Sonya, how about Red Sofia from the Cerebus comics? 

For that matter, how about Cerbus himself?


----------

